# MYRTLE BEACH REPTILE EXPO July 23rd and 24th



## kermit2 (Jun 3, 2004)

MYRTLE BEACH REPTILE EXPO July 23rd and 24th 2011 

There will be an AMPHIBIAN SMORGASBORD in the center of the show!!! An island of frogs and supplies!!!!!! 

Featuring JOSH’S FROGS, UNDER THE CANOPY AND RAINFORESTJUNKYS.COM 

All animals are captive bred. 


Rainforestjunkys.com will have: 
Tree frogs: 

red eyes juvies and froglets 
albino redeyes subadult 
yellow eyes-adult and juvies 
black eyes-adult and juvies 
amazon milk frogs sub adult 
south american bird crap frogs subadult 
clown treefrogs juvies 
hour glass frogs juvies 
vietnamese mossy frogs juvies 
vietnamese bird crap froglets 
cinnamon frogs subadults 
ghost frogs aka emerald eyed 

Monkey frogs: 

Giant waxy 1 juvie 
tiger legs "azurea" subadult 
tiger legs subadult 
super tiger legs subadult and froglets 
sharp backs subadult 
waxy monkeys juvies 

Dart frogs 

green and black auratus 
Blue and black " " 
cobalt tincs 
yellow back " " 
citronella " " 
azureus " " 
patricia “ “ 
yellow galacs 
leucs 
Orange lamasi 
Red bastis 
Cristobals proven pair 

Fat tail geckos: 

patternless fat tails 
Patternless whiteouts fat tails 
whiteout het patternless fat tails 
normal het patternless fat tails 


Snakes: 

purple blotched gopher (female) 
het purple blotched/albino applegate gopher (pair) 

Will also have T-shirts and ladies tank tops 
cricket gut load 
spring tail cultures 

Jane and Thomas Brown from" Under the canopy" will have a great assortment of dart frogs, vivariums and bromeliads. 

Josh's frogs will be bringing everything but the kitchen sink.. Then again, he may bring that as well.. Never know..It's alot.Ok? lol.. 

For show info please visit Myrtle Beach Reptile Expo 

See you there.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

